

Ever been approached to be bought out before your app is launched? - achalkley

We submitted our App to iTunes Connect on Monday and put up a promo-how-to video. We blogged about it on Tuesday and we got some HN buzz.<p>We got an email today saying that someone is interested in buying out our product as they've got a similar product in the works.<p>What do you think that means?<p>We're curious to hear any opinions on it, bearing in mind our App is waiting for review and that the only thing we've shown is a video.
======
doctorwho
It's easy to say they want to buy you out but it could just be a ploy to delay
your launch until they can get their product out the door. Unless they're
willing to put cash in your hand today, don't stop for anything. Talk to them
for sure, but don't change your strategy or release plan for anything.

~~~
achalkley
They offered six figures but we politely said we weren't entertaining any
offers at the moment and that our main focus is in launching and promoting our
app for the foreseeable future.

~~~
doctorwho
Another option you might want to think about is licensing your engine to
larger outfits (and/or this company that has approached you). You would
basically give them access to your back end and iPhone app and let them
integrate it with their offering. Instead of a one time cash hit you get
recurring revenue and you can deal with multiple online dating sites offering
them a new service they can offer their customers.

------
jandy
Sounds like you've got somebody worried!

I'd ask for an offer in writing, and don't worry about it until you hear
something back; I'm with doctorwho on this one, it sounds like stalling
tactics.

~~~
achalkley
Possibly. I think it's a good sign.

------
achalkley
We've just been approved! [http://itunes.apple.com/app/date.fm-simple-private-
free./id4...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/date.fm-simple-private-
free./id470074344?mt=8)

------
mrkmcknz
I think this could be good motivation for you and your team, at least now you
know you're on to something.

Good luck and I hope all goes well.

~~~
achalkley
Thanks :)

------
scottchin
Can you share a link to the video? :)

~~~
achalkley
<http://date.fm> :)

